# Kompakte HTPC Wasserkühlung



## strohmann (21. April 2010)

*Kompakte HTPC Wasserkühlung*

Hallo,

ich habe vor meinem HTPC eine Wakü zu gönnen. Aufgrund des naturgemäßen platzmangels muss ich den Radiator außen/seitlich anbringen, wobei 2 120mm
Lüfter von innen die nötige Luft rausblasen. 
Die kleinste Pumpe mit integriertem Ausgleichsbehälter die ich gefunden
habe war die Eheim/Innovatek PCPS.

Ich habe bei Aquatuning mal einen Warenkorb gefüllt und wollte euch bitten
mal einen Blick darauf zu werfen.

Gekühlt werden eine HD5770 sowie Phenom II X2 550be.
Habe die Powercolor AX5770 1GBD5-H vielleicht weiss zufällig jemand
ob der Kühler auch sicher auf diese Karte passt...

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!!!
MfG,
Strohmann


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2010)

*AW: Kompakte HTPC Wasserkühlung*

Laing DDC + Aufsatz ist zwar ein bißchen breiter, als die PCPS, aber deutlich niedriger. DDC + externer Mini-AGB oder Fillport spart noch mehr Platz, außerdem kann man die Pumpe dann auch in anderen Positionen verbauen. (PCPS geht nur hochkant)

Ansonsten finde ich keine groben Fehler, kenne aber auch das PCB deiner Karte nicht.


----------



## Morpheus110 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Kompakte HTPC Wasserkühlung*

Hallo.

der Kühler passt ziemlich sicher drauf 
da alle 5770 das gleich PCB haben

ich hoffe geholfen zu haben.

MFG.
Morpheus110


----------



## strohmann (21. April 2010)

*AW: Kompakte HTPC Wasserkühlung*

Hallo und danke für die Tipps!

welche Laing Pumpe, Aufsatz und AGB bräuchte ich denn dann?
Find mich nicht so wirklich zurecht, die ddc-1t??

Bin auch noch auf die XSPC X2O 450 Pumpstation 12V
gestossen, die wäre von den Abmessungen her auch recht kompakt
zudem noch ein gutes stück günstiger, soll anscheinend auch nicht 
so schlecht sein, was ich bis jetzt herausgefunden habe, was haltet
ihr denn davon?


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Kompakte HTPC Wasserkühlung*

Die XSPC Pumpe ist auch keine schlechte Wahl...aber mit der Laing hast du mehr Leistung die du aber in einem HTPC nicht zwingend brauchst...

Hier die Laing

Und ein "guter" Deckel...

Und AGB


----------



## Marquis (21. April 2010)

*AW: Kompakte HTPC Wasserkühlung*

Das hier wäre die kompakteste Lösung:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro AGB Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro AGB 49020

Ist aber teuer und hat unnötig viel Leistung, ich würde auch zur XSPC raten.


----------



## Domowoi (21. April 2010)

*AW: Kompakte HTPC Wasserkühlung*

Ich hab die XSPC und binn sehr zufrieden allerdings ist es meine erste WaKü deswegen hab ich nicht alltuviel Erfahrung aber sie fällt geräuschmäßig nicht schlimm aus. Nur wenn ich den Rechner starte höre ich sie kurz weil die Lüfter die an einer Lüftersteuerung hängen erst so nach einer Sekunde anfangen zu laufen. Ich bin sehr zufrieden weil man sich auch gleich den AGB spart.


----------



## strohmann (21. April 2010)

*AW: Kompakte HTPC Wasserkühlung*

Ich denke ich werde auch aus Kostengründen die XSPC nehmen. Von der bauhöhe passt Sie
wenn alles gut geht geradeso unter meine HDD

Leider habe ich gerade feststellen müssen, dass der Grafikkartenkühler über die Graka hinausragt,
in meinem HTPC Gehäuse habe ich leider gar keinen Platz mehr zwischen Oberkante Graka und
Gehäusedeckel. 
Macht es sinn einen Kühler zu verwenden der nur den Chip kühlt? 
Ich habe zwar einen Luftstrom im Gehäuse (1x120+2x80 rein und 2x120 raus) weiß aber nicht
ob das reichen sollte um die Graka effektiv zu kühlen? Die Luft die der rechte Lüfter ins Gehäuse bringt dürfte ziemlich an der Grafikkarte vorbeigehen?

Hier mal eine Draufsicht meines Gehäuses.


----------



## Domowoi (21. April 2010)

*AW: Kompakte HTPC Wasserkühlung*

Das Problem bei GPU only Kühlern ist der das die Spannungswandler recht heiß werden. Die muss man ordentlich kühlen und dasist normalerweise etwas kompliziert.


----------



## strohmann (21. April 2010)

Reichen da evtl. zusätzliche Alu-Lammellen oder sowas aus? oder gibts
irgendwo nen universal Spawa Kühler den man in den Wasserkreislauf einbinden könnte?

Da hätte ich dann noch eine Frage:  Kann man die XSPC X2O 450 PUMPSTATION 12V auch liegend einbauen?  mfg, SnakeLogan


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2010)

*AW: Kompakte HTPC Wasserkühlung*

Nur sehr eingeschränkt (befüllen lässt sie sich in der Lage sicherlich nicht). Dicht ist sie hoffentlich, aber die Funktion als AGB hängt vom Abstand zwischen Ansaugöffnung und Wasserspiegel im AGB ab. Zieht man von 55mm Breite 10mm für die beiden Wände ab und plant noch 1,5cm Durchmesser der Ansaugöffnung ein, dann bleiben einseitig 15mm Platz, die man als Ausgleichsvolumen nutzen kann. 5-10mm Abstand zum Wasserspiegel werden sicherlich nötig sein, um Strudelbildung zu verhindern... -> Unterm Strich geht die Funktion als AGB ~vollständig verloren.


----------



## Marquis (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kompakte HTPC Wasserkühlung*

Ich kann dir leider zu der Qualität von Liquid Extasy nichts sagen, aber die bieten einen Kühler an, der nicht hinüberragt:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Liquid Extasy Narrow Line Narrow Line ATI HD 5770 LP schwarz Liquid Extasy Narrow Line Narrow Line ATI HD 5770 LP schwarz 12330

Bei dem geringen Airflow eines HTPCs -wenn er leise sein soll- würde ich lieber keine GPU-Only Kühler benutzen.


----------



## strohmann (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kompakte HTPC Wasserkühlung*

Danke für den Tipp! Leider ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Powercolor HD 5770 nicht dem Referenzdesign entspricht. Das wird also nichts mit einem Fullcover Kühler.
Btw, reicht der 240er Radiator sicher aus um CPU und GPU effektiv zu kühlen? Hab gesehen, dass viele mindestens Triple Radiatoren verwenden,
soviel Platz habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## Marquis (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kompakte HTPC Wasserkühlung*

Wenn dein Platz für einen 360 oder besser 420 Radi nicht ausreicht, könntest du vlt. einen 280 einbauen, der liegt ca. gleichauf mit einem 360. 

Prinzipiell würde ein 240 reichen, da deine Komponenten nicht viel Hitze produzien, aber erst mit einem größeren Radi würde es wirklich leise werden und du hättest mehr Reserven.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kompakte HTPC Wasserkühlung*



> Hallo! Also das einbauen ist eigenlich nicht das Problem, ich meinte eigentlich betreiben. Kann ich, wenn ich alle Schläuche etc. anschließe, befülle und entlüfte (bei stehendem AGB) danach den AGB liegend betreiben? Wenn er vollständig gefüllt ist müsste das für die Pumpe doch eig. keinen Unterschied machen oder? mfg, Strohmann



Solange er randvoll ist und bleibt, macht das keinen Unterschied. Ich selbst fülle meinen AGB auch nicht in seiner endgültigen Position.
Der Sinn eines AGBs besteht aber darin, auch mal nicht randvoll sein dürfen.


----------



## strohmann (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompakte HTPC Wasserkühlung*

Sooo, 
nachdem ich mich hier beraten hab lassen, wollt ich euch mal das Rasultat zeigen.

Habe mich jetzt doch für die Laing anstelle der XSPC entschieden, da dieLaing die einzige Pumpe war die unter meine HDD gepasst hat. 
Der AGBliegt jetzt etwas gekippt auf dem Netzteil, damit sich Luftblasen möglichst nicht beim Ausgang sammeln. 

Leider passt kein Fullcover Kühler auf die HD5770 aber der Scythe Musashi kühlt die im Furmak Burntest auch auf 60°C unhörbar.
Die NB-Blacksilent Pro saugen die Luft durch den Radi nach innen. Ursprünglich hatte ich einen Scythe BigShuriken der ist aber mit dem 
550be auf 4cores @ 3,6Ghz nicht mehr zurechtgekommen und alles andre war zu hoch wegen dem Laufwerk.

Temps: 
CPU idle: 24°C
CPU Prime95: 32°C

Da ich noch wenig so kompakte HTPCs mit Waküs gesehen habe ists dem einen oder andren ja vielleicht eine Anregung  Danke nochmal für die tolle Beratung!
so long, Strohmann


----------



## Marquis (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompakte HTPC Wasserkühlung*

Ganz schön eng geworden,besonders die Graka, aber passt alles gut.

Wo ich das so sehe, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken meinen HTPC auch unter Wasser zu setzen.

Wie ist denn eigentlich die Lautstärke?


----------



## strohmann (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kompakte HTPC Wasserkühlung*

Unhörbar bis auf die Festplatte, dachte zuerst es wäre die Pumpe aber auf dem Shoggy ist die auch nicht zu hören. Da muss mal ne SSd her 
Habe die Festplatte wie auf dem Bild zu sehen erstmal noch zusätzlich gedämmt.
Die Noiseblocker laufen auf 35% und der Scythe Musashi auf ca. 50%@5V. Selbst bei Furmark-Prime95 müssen die Lüfter nicht schneller drehen.
Also insgesamt muss ich sagen hat die Wakü mein Erwartungen übertroffen trotz der fehlender Graka-Einbindung. Wobei man eher Spiele-PC
im HTPC Case sagen sollte.

Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass falls ich die Grafikkarte mit in den Kreislauf einbindeder 240er Radi nicht mehr ausreicht und ich insgesamt schlechtere Temps habe als so?


----------

